# Why I wouldnt bring my family to America!



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Trigger Happy cops, I think he just watched World War Z and saw a zombie instead of the poor dog, I can find a decent reason why he would shoot the dog multiple times..He could have shot a little baby if she/he came out of the car crying for dad....I just hope Karma comes back to him..


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you stick with Australia ... never seen a dog attack a child ...I bet 


A Melbourne man has been fined $11,000 over the death of a four-year-old girl who was attacked by a pit bull terrier last year.

Lazor Josevski, 58, of St Albans, pleaded guilty to four charges over the death of Ayen Chol, 4, who was attacked and killed inside her own home by a neighbour's pit bull terrier. 

The dog, which had no previous history of being violent, escaped from the backyard of Josevski's home when the roller door on his garage failed to close.


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

and Australian cops aren't trigger happy? lolz


----------



## jamesmetairie (Aug 7, 2009)

*cop welcome in =-*



findraj said:


> Hawthorne California Police Officer Shoots and Kills Dog in Front of Owner - Brutal Cop - GRAPHIC - YouTube
> 
> Trigger Happy cops, I think he just watched World War Z and saw a zombie instead of the poor dog, I can find a decent reason why he would shoot the dog multiple times..He could have shot a little baby if she/he came out of the car crying for dad....I just hope Karma comes back to him..


the cop is welcome in the new orleans area.
there,s pit bulls running all over the place day and night in some area,s.
we,ve had all sorts of maulings.
btw=- your family is gonna have a much greater risk of dangerous encounters with some of the locaL thugs around here than even with the pit bulls.
and totally forget public school.

if you like to drink and eat and party and throw caution to the wind you,ll love new orleans(for a while). untill the traffic camera,s start sending you the $100. tickets.the yellow light time was reduced . plus the camera checks your speed if you raced over the green or yellow light you,ll get it in the mail.
no, you can not fight it in court.

good luck.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

Luckily it's now become law for officers to not shoot "beloved family pets". This was a huge issue for me, moving to the US, WITH my dog. Glad to see if they shoot my dog though that I'll have the rights to sue them. But I'd rather they just don't shoot dogs at all.

Law Enforcement Today Article Advises Police not to Kill Family Dogs | Life With Dogs


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Try to volunteer with dog attack victim groups.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

While I feel the need to vigorously defend my chosen homeland against the OP's inflammatory title as much as the next guy (I suspect there are many other reasons why they wouldn't bring their family to America), that need is overwritten by my personal disgust at what looks to be a gross overreaction by the officer.

Yes dogs _can_ maim and kill, and yes they _can_ maim and kill children (always a great emotive argument to involve 'the children!') however, not all dogs do.

I guess it was inevitable in this situation where both dog and officer don't look to be sufficiently well trained.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Chloe Jane Mathewson Killed By Rottweiler Dogs In... | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 - I do not have to go that far. We have a teenager in the family - cheerleader, sports, beauty pageants - until the neighbor's pet dug under the fence. Ears, nose, scalp almost gone, facial features nothing but scars. Her personality and her outlook on life - she is known in ER and will succeed one day.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes thanks Davis, now that I realize NZers have been killed by dogs I now support shooting them all too.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

cheeser said:


> Yes thanks Davis, now that I realize NZers have been killed by dogs I now support shooting them all too.


NZers or dogs?
It is a serious problem all over the world but people see dogs as pets not potential weapons. Pet ownership is a responsibility. Some take it serious. some do not.
I get off my box!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Davis1 - I do not have to go that far. We have a teenager in the family - cheerleader, sports, beauty pageants - until the neighbor's pet dug under the fence. Ears, nose, scalp almost gone, facial features nothing but scars. Her personality and her outlook on life - she is known in ER and will succeed one day.


I carry a gun every day .. I would have no hesitation to protect society 
from dangerous animals and I have done so in the past... 

although one snake got a bite in first 

No word can express my regrets on your families situation


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> I carry a gun every day .. I would have no hesitation to protect society
> from dangerous animals and I have done so in the past...
> 
> although one snake got a bite in first
> ...


I carry so does the rest of the family. What I did not expect in Texas are the extremely tight rules and their enforcement. A positive surprise.

Snakes make good hatbands.

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I can imagine people reacting emotional on dogs getting killed by officers (by anyone!). But if you are realistic, you know Utopia doesn't exist. People abuse children, people kill, dogs kill, etc. There's no such country where things like that don't happen.


----------

